# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Tornion Matkahuolto muuttaa Ruotsiin 1.6.2014

## anttipng

http://www.tornio.fi/index.php?p=Tiedotteet&id=1694

Tornion Matkahuolto muuttaa Haaparannan matkakeskukseen 1. kesäkuuta 2014. Muutto ajoittuu yhteen Matkahuollon sisäisen järjestelmämuutoksen kanssa, joka puolestaan mahdollistaa mm. sujuvan verotuskäytännön Ruotsin valtion puolella toimivalle suomalaisyritykselle. Myös aikataulukausi vaihtuu samaan aikaan, jolloin kesäkauden aikataulut voidaan sovittaa suoraan uudelle matkakeskukselle.

----------


## vristo

Noin vuosi (25.5.2013) sitten asiasta oli tällainen uutinen Hesarissa:

Tornion ja Haaparannan matkakeskus on uppoamassa verosotkuun

----------

